# Houston, tenemos un problema con los divorcios (Mapa derroidor)



## Alberto1989 (18 Dic 2022)

Una de las estrategias de los de arriba para derroir el alma humana, es que no tenga ningun tipo de proyecto a largo plazo, y qué mayor proyecto a largo plazo, que tener una familia sana.

Kosovo, Macedonia e Irlanda tienen ratios bajisimos. ¿Alguien tiene alguna teoria?


----------



## omin0na (18 Dic 2022)

Cada vez que veo información sobre los divorcios en España, alucino y no sé si la información es mentira o si vivo una anécdota bastante increíble.

En mi alrededor la mayoría de la gente no se divorcia y son los menos casos los que si lo hacen.


----------



## Murray's (18 Dic 2022)

2018 

Ahora será peor


----------



## Murray's (18 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Cada vez que veo información sobre los divorcios en España, alucino y no sé si la información es mentira o si vivo una anécdota bastante increíble.
> 
> En mi alrededor la mayoría de la gente no se divorcia y son los menos casos los que si lo hacen.




Pero esto no es subjetivo, son datos.


----------



## omin0na (18 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pero esto no es subjetivo, son datos.



Mis cojones son datos, 
Ya no podemos saber que son datos y que no.
Porque nos manipulan nos mienten tanto y cambian las formas de contar de todo que ya no podemos saber que es verdad.
Nos mienten con la intención de que veas cosas como normales, para mover la ventana de overton, y nunca sabes el verdadero porque.

Un ejemplo, gente que ha muerto por cáncer y sin embargo cuenta como muerto covid, y eso porque sé que es cierto porque me ha tocado muy muy de cerca, y puedo poner nombres y apellidos.


----------



## SoloLeo (18 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pero esto no es subjetivo, son datos.



Sí, sin duda, pero la vista subjetiva hace mucho también.
A mi me pasa lo mismo que a @omin0na , que a mi alrededor las parejas casadas que veía y veo, siguen casadas.
Que dices, "vale, en el pueblo", pero en Zaragoza me pasaba lo mismo.

Tomemos en cuenta en la ecuación que casi todo lo que nos viene, está cocinado de serie, ojo. Como estrategia de desmoralización viene bien, si tienes gráficas que dicen "patata" y un montón de gente repite "patata" a coro.
No pongo en duda que el nivel sea alto, pero yo tengo mis reservas al respecto. O lo mismo por comunidades hay muchos saltos, que puede ser.

Edit: Justo estaba diciendo lo mismo @omin0na .


----------



## risto mejido (18 Dic 2022)

En mi entorno que conozco no llega al 10%,ni mucho menos

En el instituto de los niños , por amigos de mis hijos tampoco pasan de él 10%


----------



## Euron G. (18 Dic 2022)

Como siempre, se desprende que en este foro, al igual que en la sociedad, la subnormalidad campa a sus anchas.

"GÑE, yo dejo a la bigotuda española y me voy a Gusssia, que allí hay chortinas por doquier y con valores tradicionales"


----------



## Alberto1989 (18 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Kosovo, Macedonia e Irlanda tienen ratios bajisimos. ¿Alguien tiene alguna teoria?



Me autocito: En Irlanda es bajo porque tiene una burocracia de locos para pedirlo, minimo 4 años de papeleos.









It takes at least 4 years to apply for divorce in Ireland. Friday's vote is another test of the nation's values | CNN


In Ireland, people can only apply for a divorce after living separately from their spouse for four out of the previous five years. Those in the process of separating say the wait time wreaks havoc on their well-being.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## Murray's (18 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Mis cojones son datos,
> Ya no podemos saber que son datos y que no.
> Porque nos manipulan nos mienten tanto y cambian las formas de contar de todo que ya no podemos saber que es verdad.
> Nos mienten con la intención de que veas cosas como normales, para mover la ventana de overton, y nunca sabes el verdadero porque.
> ...




Pero si son datos extranjeros. Yo si me fio.


----------



## omin0na (18 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pero si son datos extranjeros. Yo si me fio.



Ya no puedes fijarte de nadie si miras que fondos de inversión están detrás de casi toda la prensa occidental verás que son los mismos.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (18 Dic 2022)

Mira Rumania que bien está con un 20%, al lado de ucrania con casi un 70%


----------



## Murray's (18 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Ya no puedes fijarte de nadie si miras que fondos de inversión están detrás de casi toda la prensa occidental verás que son los mismos.




En mi caso en mi alrededor si hay mucho separado/ divorciado de entre familiares y amigos y conocidos cercanos o vecinos asi a bote pronto cuento más de 20


----------



## Murray's (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Mira Rumania que bien está con un 20%, al lado de ucrania con casi un 70%



Ir al frente hace separar muchas parejas


----------



## Vercingetorix (18 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Cada vez que veo información sobre los divorcios en España, alucino y no sé si la información es mentira o si vivo una anécdota bastante increíble.
> 
> En mi alrededor la mayoría de la gente no se divorcia y son los menos casos los que si lo hacen.



"A mi alrededor" no suele ser una muestra fiable para hacer una estadística.

Lo que puedes hacer es ir a los colegios y preguntar que porcentaje de niños son hijos de padres divorciados.

O pregunta a tus sobrinos cuantos de sus amigos tienen a los padres divorciados (Entiendo que tu no tienes hijos porque si no en "tu alrededor", habría compañeros y amigos de tus hijos con padres divorciados o casados por segunda vez)


----------



## Alberto1989 (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Mira Rumania que bien está con un 20%, al lado de ucrania con casi un 70%



A la misma conclusión llego yo, porque Kosovo son moros, y no interesa, Macedonia tienen casi tantos moros como cristianos... Rumania al final te da la cristiandad, son latinos, y si pillas una rubieta guapa te salen crios con buena genetica.


----------



## omin0na (18 Dic 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> "A mi alrededor" no suele ser una muestra fiable para hacer una estadística.
> 
> Lo que puedes hacer es ir a los colegios y preguntar que porcentaje de niños son hijos de padres divorciados.
> 
> O pregunta a tus sobrinos cuantos de sus amigos tienen a los padres divorciados (Entiendo que tu no tienes hijos porque si no en "tu alrededor", habría compañeros y amigos de tus hijos con padres divorciados o casados por segunda vez)



Tengo un hijo y en el colegio de mi hijo hay dos clases de la misma edad.
Entre las dos clases solo hay una niña con padres separados.


----------



## randomizer (18 Dic 2022)

CÁSATE, IDIOTA


----------



## Saco de papas (18 Dic 2022)

Esto es como cuando el FMI dice algo de españa, con datos que le pasa españa. 

Fiabilidad 0 o nula.


----------



## MITIO (18 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pero esto no es subjetivo, son datos.



¿Qué es más fácil: meter mano a unos datos o a unas tetas bien altas ?
Pues eso.
(Con dinero o sin dinero)


----------



## sirpask (18 Dic 2022)

Los divorcios con hijos no deberían ser tan baladis.

Algo no cuadra. No se vela por el bien de nadie, y menos por el del hijo.

Todo se judicializa, y entonces todo es por despecho, se usan los hijos, las casas como armas.

Luego los hijos se suicidan o acaban yonkis y en un internado.

Mal asunto.

Si los gobiernos actuales no fueran tan fanáticos para adoctrinar, yo no veria mal que en cuanto hubiera un divorcio los hijos automáticamente pasaran a asuntos sociales igual que su vivienda habitual. Los padres automáticamente se quedarian sin vivienda y sin hijos.

Y unos gestores y unos cuidadores/turores automáticamente pasarian a encargarse de todo.

Pero claro, luego lees lo que ha pasado en la comunidad valenciana y en baleares con los menores... Y te entran escalofrios al plantear estas cosas.


----------



## randomizer (18 Dic 2022)

El problema de estos datos, y de ahí el escepticismo de muchos foreros, es que estos porcentajes se calculan como:

tasa de divorcio = número de divorcios / número de matrimonios EN UN AÑO DADO (p.ej.: 2018)​​Como cada vez hay menos matrimonios (por disminución de la población en edad joven, aumento de parejas de hecho, etc), el denominador baja y por lo tanto la tasa sube. Es algo análogo a la tasa muertes / nacimientos, que evidentemente no se refiere A LAS MISMAS PERSONAS

Que la tasa de divorcio sea del 50% no quiere decir que la mitad de matrimonios se acaben divorciando, igual que una tasa de muertes/nacimientos del 50% (en un año nacen el doble de personas que las que mueren en ese mismo año) no quiere decir que solo el 50% de las personas acaban muriendo...

Habría que inventar un número que fuese la "esperanza de vida matrimonial" que realmente nos permitiera conocer el riesgo de divorcio y su evolución en el tiempo. O a lo mejor ya está inventado, ¿algún demógrafo en la sala?


----------



## Barquero (18 Dic 2022)

Soy un bicho raro. La mayoría de padres de los amigos del cole de mis hijos se han divorciado.
Serán los efectos secundarios de la vacuna?


----------



## nelsoncito (18 Dic 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Los divorcios con hijos no deberían ser tan baladis.
> 
> Algo no cuadra. No se vela por el bien de nadie, y menos por el del hijo.
> 
> ...



Mónica Oltra está muy interesada en tus palabras.

También los pederastas confesos del foro como @xicomalo y @Malditos Bastardos están muy contentos con eso de que se puedan quedar con los niños de los demás.


----------



## sirpask (18 Dic 2022)

Barquero dijo:


> Soy un bicho raro. La mayoría de padres de los amigos del cole de mis hijos se han divorciado.
> Serán los efectos secundarios de la vacuna?



El problema está en que los hijos de los padres divorciados, estan teniendo muchísimos problemas, escolares y no escolares.


----------



## Termes (18 Dic 2022)

En mi cerebro escucho voces _(tranquilos no estoy muy mal aún)_ que me dicen cuan sentido arácnido "no escuches datos del INE" o símiles en ningún tema. Mira a tu alrededor, fuera de tu burbuja urbana también, analiza, charla con la gente de distitnas edades y llega a tus conclusiones. 

Las mías fueron que la convivencia a las malas, durante el COVID más duro, acabó desgastantdo a más de un@, pero también lo hacen los meses de septiembre tras las vacaciones. No creo sea un motivo determinante ni mucho menos. Quizás tenga mucho que ver la cantidad de extranjeros que purulan por el país, que se casan y separan cada dos por tres, no sé... fuera de lo que es la sociedad tradicional de los últimos 30 años (que tampoco está para tirar cohetes)

Creo que es un tema más de los que el Gobierno quiere meternos en la cabeza, por vete a saber que interés personal y modificar a la sociedad en mayor medida. Sea para que se lo piensen, no se casen y dejar de dar pensiones de viudedaz, sea para promover otro tipo de uniones familiares, como ellos entienden a las familiar (ella con ella con ello... y cosas de esas)


----------



## BeninExpress (18 Dic 2022)

Irlanda solo 15%..


----------



## George Orwell (18 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Cada vez que veo información sobre los divorcios en España, alucino y no sé si la información es mentira o si vivo una anécdota bastante increíble.
> 
> En mi alrededor la mayoría de la gente no se divorcia y son los menos casos los que si lo hacen.



A mí sí me encaja.
En mi entorno también ocurre lo mismo, pero conozco bastante gente que va por su segundo matrimonio y... De aquella manera.


----------



## sikBCN (18 Dic 2022)

Esos datos son falsos,no me fiaria de ellos.


----------



## eltonelero (18 Dic 2022)

Encima ese mapa tiene algo engañoso, una cosa que he hablado con gente de Europa del este y otros paises de Europa.
Fuera de la Europa mediterránea, sobre todo en Europa del este ( Polonia, Chequia, Ucrania) la gente tiende a casarse a los veintipocos, muchas veces fracasa pero al menos a los veintetantos ya lo han intentado. Muchas veces ya tienen algún hijo en el proceso. Es mucha gente que siendo joven lo apuesta todo por una relación y puede fracasar o no.

En España es lo mismo pero con treinta y muchos, plan las mujeres acaban casandose con el betilla de turno o la quinta opción del menú porque los alfazos polla-tatuadas las han carruseleado y el reloj hace tic-tac. Se casan porque no hay remedio...... y los divorcios son sobre los 40 años cuando ya tienen el alma derroida, ellos y ellas.


----------



## Alfa555 (18 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Cada vez que veo información sobre los divorcios en España, alucino y no sé si la información es mentira o si vivo una anécdota bastante increíble.
> 
> En mi alrededor la mayoría de la gente no se divorcia y son los menos casos los que si lo hacen.



Hay que mirar a gente de más de 50 años ... Las parejas jóvenes y las que llevan pocos años no cuentan .


----------



## Alfa555 (18 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Tengo un hijo y en el colegio de mi hijo hay dos clases de la misma edad.
> Entre las dos clases solo hay una niña con padres separados.



Esperese a que los niños estén criados .... Ellas dan la patada porque solo lo querían para ayudar y proveer en la crianza y ellos porque están hartos de ser parasitados .

Otro dato importante que se está obviando es : 
Quién da más frecuentemente la patada ?? 
Ya se lo digo yo : el ratio es de el doble la mujer que el hombre . Busquen ,busquen los datos ,a mi no me hagan caso que solo soy un machista heteropatrialcal .


----------



## el mensa (18 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Una de las estrategias de los de arriba para derroir el alma humana, es que no tenga ningun tipo de proyecto a largo plazo, y qué mayor proyecto a largo plazo, que tener una familia sana.
> 
> Kosovo, Macedonia e Irlanda tienen ratios bajisimos. ¿Alguien tiene alguna teoria?



Una no, tres.
Hay datos erróneos y no solo en esos países.
No sale a cuenta para ningún cónyuge divorciarse.
Está muy mal visto socialmente pringar el matrimonio y/o traicionar a la pareja.


----------



## señortopocho (18 Dic 2022)

El tema del divorcio es que queda como una losa para siempre, yo soy divorciado (gracias a Dios) y ahora tengo una familia pero para el Estado o me caso o sigo siendo un divorciado, ser pareja de hecho no vale. Estadísticamente soy un divorciado aunque la realidad es distinta.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2022)

cuidado con uno de los más importantes principios goebbelianos

*Principio de la unanimidad.* Llegar a convencer a mucha gente que se piensa “como todo el mundo”, creando impresión de unanimidad. 

Sí, la tasa de divorcios ha aumentado mucho en España, pero ojo... a ver cómo cocinan estas estadísticas, estoy seguro de que buscan criterios para extender la idea de que lo normal es divorciarse

¿Quién se cree, por ejemplo, que los polacos se divorcian en un treinta y pico por ciento de los casos?


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Curioso lo de Portugal. Superan el 58% pero a nivel país el wokismo no es tan fuerte como aquí


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Curioso lo de Portugal. Superan el 58% pero a nivel país el wokismo no es tan fuerte como aquí



esos datos son un bluff cocinado para la propaganda y promoción del divorcio, credibilitat sirou


----------



## Alfa555 (18 Dic 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Los divorcios con hijos no deberían ser tan baladis.
> 
> Algo no cuadra. No se vela por el bien de nadie, y menos por el del hijo.
> 
> ...



Eso que planteas es demasiado Orwelliano ...en mi opinión sería más fácil que en los divorcios ,los menores tengan el disfrute de la casa y se aplique efectivamente la custodia compartida alterna ( sin mover a los menores ,se mueven los padres )... Esto no hace que los divorcios se fueran a reducir ,simplente se atrasarian hasta que finalice la crianza . 
Tampoco veo mal que patrimonialmente no se permita la disolución de la sociedad de gananciales hasta que los hijos en común estén criados(salvo acuerdo mutuo ). Parece justo que si se emprendió junto un proyecto no se permita abandonar el mismo hasta su finalización o se paguen económicamente las consecuencias por parte del que unilateralmente rompe el contrato .


----------



## Despotricador (18 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Una de las estrategias de los de arriba para derroir el alma humana, es que no tenga ningun tipo de proyecto a largo plazo, y qué mayor proyecto a largo plazo, que tener una familia sana.
> 
> Kosovo, Macedonia e Irlanda tienen ratios bajisimos. ¿Alguien tiene alguna teoria?



En la católica Irlanda el divorcio ha estado muy restringido hasta fechas recientes y en cierto modo aún lo está. Todo se andará.


----------



## Despotricador (18 Dic 2022)

Cuidado con las rusas.


----------



## LuismarpIe (18 Dic 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> En mi entorno que conozco no llega al 10%,ni mucho menos
> 
> En el instituto de los niños , por amigos de mis hijos tampoco pasan de él 10%



No estarás en la época. Cuando tus criaturas lleguen al insti hablamos


----------



## todoayen (18 Dic 2022)

Supongo que los inmigrantes ilegales que han entrado masivamente no se incluyen en esa estadística.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (18 Dic 2022)

El índice dice de divorcios en España es alto.
Los motivos de que en otros países sea menor pueden ser variados y no comparables con España.
Es decir, no comparar con las tradicionalmente católicas Irlanda e Italia.
Habrá que ver la ingeniería social cómo se ha desenvuelto en esos países.


----------



## chainsaw man (18 Dic 2022)

Las personas cuando se divorcian se pueden volver a casar, por ello aunque una persona este casada actualmente puede contar como caso de divorcio en las estadisticas.

Dato para aquellos que dicen no tener gente divorciada en su entorno.


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Dic 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Sí, sin duda, pero la vista subjetiva hace mucho también.
> A mi me pasa lo mismo que a @omin0na , que a mi alrededor las parejas casadas que veía y veo, siguen casadas.
> Que dices, "vale, en el pueblo", pero en Zaragoza me pasaba lo mismo.
> 
> ...



En Zaragoza el nivel de divorcios es altísimo , si en tu entorno no lo ves PONTE GAFAS, además muchas zorras ya son de 3ª,4ª,5ª… polla , se casaron y divorciaron para después ir saltando de tío en tío. Peor aún es el nivel de gente soltera. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## sonsol (18 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Una de las estrategias de los de arriba para derroir el alma humana, es que no tenga ningun tipo de proyecto a largo plazo, y qué mayor proyecto a largo plazo, que tener una familia sana.
> 
> Kosovo, Macedonia e Irlanda tienen ratios bajisimos. ¿Alguien tiene alguna teoria?



Bueno, yo creo que en España hay mucho sudaca y no tan sudaca con la nacionalidad española que se casa sólo por dinero y luego se divorcia pero así el compatriota obtiene la nacionalidad española rápido. 
España es el país de las mafias.


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Una de las estrategias de los de arriba para derroir el alma humana, es que no tenga ningun tipo de proyecto a largo plazo, y qué mayor proyecto a largo plazo, que tener una familia sana.
> 
> Kosovo, Macedonia e Irlanda tienen ratios bajisimos. ¿Alguien tiene alguna teoria?



El mapa mágico, el mapa que huele a pensión de manutención y vicios varios de la parienta, a la que se le paga hasta el "Hola" semanal.


----------



## sirpask (18 Dic 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Eso que planteas es demasiado Orwelliano ...en mi opinión sería más fácil que en los divorcios ,los menores tengan el disfrute de la casa y se aplique efectivamente la custodia compartida alterna ( sin mover a los menores ,se mueven los padres )... Esto no hace que los divorcios se fueran a reducir ,simplente se atrasarian hasta que finalice la crianza .
> Tampoco veo mal que patrimonialmente no se permita la disolución de la sociedad de gananciales hasta que los hijos en común estén criados(salvo acuerdo mutuo ). Parece justo que si se emprendió junto un proyecto no se permita abandonar el mismo hasta su finalización o se paguen económicamente las consecuencias por parte del que unilateralmente rompe el contrato .



Los divorcios con hijos tienen que salvaguardar la integridad del menor, su economia, y su salud psicóloga.

Los hijos divorciados son maquinas de gastar dinero y absorver recursos para joder al conyuge, ademas de estar todo el puto dia enganchados a los juegos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Mis cojones son datos,
> Ya no podemos saber que son datos y que no.
> Porque nos manipulan nos mienten tanto y cambian las formas de contar de todo que ya no podemos saber que es verdad.
> Nos mienten con la intención de que veas cosas como normales, para mover la ventana de overton, y nunca sabes el verdadero porque.
> ...





SoloLeo dijo:


> Sí, sin duda, pero la vista subjetiva hace mucho también.
> A mi me pasa lo mismo que a @omin0na , que a mi alrededor las parejas casadas que veía y veo, siguen casadas.
> Que dices, "vale, en el pueblo", pero en Zaragoza me pasaba lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Es bueno que quien aprende luego deba enseñar, así que me gustaría, desde el respeto, enseñaros a tener pensamiento crítico. Antes de leer lo que voy a escribir considerad que estoy tratando de ayudar, ya que yo solía pensar como vosotros.

Regla > Excepción. Vuestros escritos cometen el error de aplicar vuestra experiencia personal a un conjunto poblacional. Es lógico y normal que vuestro entorno sea como vosotros, pues nos juntamos con gente parecidas a nosotros.

Mi caso: Tanto yo, como casi todos mis amigos, tenemos parejas extranjeras. Te hablo de mas de 30 personas. Sacaría la conclusión de que en España la gente solo se casa con extranjeros, pero es incorrecto.

Los datos de divorcios en España llevan un subidón acojonante desde el 2004 con la ley viogen. Si quereis ver si ha habido manipulación de datos, solo teneis que empezar a contar a partir del 2004.

Refiriéndome al ejemplo del cáncer y el covid, podemos ver que hemos tenido una brutal subida de muertes desde el 2020, así que la manipulación esta clara.

Lo que creais a mi no me afecta, pero espero que podais empezar a ver las cosas con pensamiento crítico y no tirando de anécdotas personales.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Dic 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Los divorcios con hijos tienen que salvaguardar la integridad del menor, su economia, y su salud psicóloga.
> 
> Los hijos divorciados son maquinas de gastar dinero y absorver recursos para joder al conyuge, ademas de estar todo el puto dia enganchados a los juegos.



No hay divorcio que salvaguarde la salud psicológica del menor EXCEPTO en el caso en el que éste este maltratado por uno de sus progenitores, en cuyo caso el divorcio va acompañado de denuncia y cárcel, lo cual es la excepción de la regla.

Los hijos de padres divorciados los ves a la legua. Para ellas, solo tienes que irte a onlyfans. Para ellos, busca tatuajes en el cuello o cara.


----------



## SoloLeo (18 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> En Zaragoza el nivel de divorcios es altísimo , si en tu entorno no lo ves PONTE GAFAS, además muchas zorras ya son de 3ª,4ª,5ª… polla , se casaron y divorciaron para después ir saltando de tío en tío. Peor aún es el nivel de gente soltera.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



Dependerá de los entornos en los que nos movamos. 
Yo, desde luego, no voy a afirmar nada de una manera tan tajante. Y lo he dicho claramente, que la vista *subjetiva* hace mucho.
Cada uno hablará de la feria según como la vea. Si tú lo que ves son divorcios allá por donde mires, pues lo mismo es un buen momento para juntarse con otro tipo de gente, ¿No te parece?.



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es bueno que quien aprende luego deba enseñar, así que me gustaría, desde el respeto, enseñaros a tener pensamiento crítico. Antes de leer lo que voy a escribir considerad que estoy tratando de ayudar, ya que yo solía pensar como vosotros.
> 
> Regla > Excepción. Vuestros escritos cometen el error de aplicar vuestra experiencia personal a un conjunto poblacional. Es lógico y normal que vuestro entorno sea como vosotros, pues nos juntamos con gente parecidas a nosotros.
> 
> ...



Creo que tanto @omin0na como yo lo hemos dicho de una forma bastante inequívoca: Nuestro entorno.
El pensamiento crítico intento entrenarlo. De ahí que no me crea la primera gráfica que pongan en burbuja, que sigue la línea de pensamiento de que todas las mujeres son unos zorrones.
Que los hay, y a patadas. Pero, vuelvo a decir: En mi entorno no es lo que yo veo y me resulta, como mínimo raro de pelotas, que de cada 100 matrimonios, 55 se divorcien.

Que los divorcios han subido, lo tengo clarísimo. Pero como bien indica por ahí arrba otro forero, los porcentajes depende mucho en base a qué valores se saquen. Si cada año se casa menos gente, a poco que los divorcios sean los mismos o ligeramente superiores ya salen percentiles de divorcio plenamente apocalípticos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Dic 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Creo que tanto @omin0na como yo lo hemos dicho de una forma bastante inequívoca: Nuestro entorno.
> El pensamiento crítico intento entrenarlo. De ahí que no me crea la primera gráfica que pongan en burbuja, que sigue la línea de pensamiento de que todas las mujeres son unos zorrones.
> Que los hay, y a patadas. Pero, vuelvo a decir: En mi entorno no es lo que yo veo y me resulta, como mínimo raro de pelotas, que de cada 100 matrimonios, 55 se divorcien.
> 
> Que los divorcios han subido, lo tengo clarísimo. Pero como bien indica por ahí arrba otro forero, los porcentajes depende mucho en base a qué valores se saquen. Si cada año se casa menos gente, a poco que los divorcios sean los mismos o ligeramente superiores ya salen percentiles de divorcio plenamente apocalípticos.



Tener pensamiento crítico no es "no creerse nada de entrada" sino mas o menos al contrario: Estudiar la información que quieren transmitir y analizarla, sin decir "debe ser mentira" ni "debe ser verdad".

Pero lo mas importante, y la mejor forma de saber si los datos son ciertos o falsos, es hacerse la siguiente pregunta:* ¿Qué quieren obtener de mi con éstos datos?*

En éste caso creo que tratan de normalizar los divorcios, pero personalmente me da igual. Yo miro las leyes viogen y decido JAMÁS, pase lo que pase, sin importar excepción, ME CASARÉ CON ESPAÑOLA.


----------



## Marvelita (18 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Una de las estrategias de los de arriba para derroir el alma humana, es que no tenga ningun tipo de proyecto a largo plazo, y qué mayor proyecto a largo plazo, que tener una familia sana.
> 
> Kosovo, Macedonia e Irlanda tienen ratios bajisimos. ¿Alguien tiene alguna teoria?



En España el tema del divorcio es un negocio redondo para las mujeres con hijos; denuncia por viogen, cierta o no, y te quedas casa hijos y con un poco de suerte sueldo nescafe e hijos odiando a su padre.

En rusia tiene bastante sentido porque muchos hombres son alcoholicos y verdaderos maltratadores; no como en españa que solo somos hombres con mala suerte, y no poco muy tontos que siguen votando a quien les jode la vida.

En francia me temo que es porque ellas quieren hombres con un nivel economico muy por encima del suyo; las pocas francesas que he conocido en mi vida eran una interesadas por el dinero del copon y siendo ellas personas de un nivel intelecual, formativo y salarial alto. Tambien puede ser poque debe haber mucha pareja de mujer blanca con hombre africano o musulman que al principio bien y dps zas.

paises bajo ni idea.

Basicamente que la moda roce el 50%, a mi juicio, es que la gente a dia de hoy se casa por el calenton y pasado el caleton amoroso llega la realidad economica que rompe las parejas.

En cualquier caso, si eres un buen hombre... hay un ruso en mi gym que me recomienda las rusas, segun el mientras haya para un plato de comida en la mesa mataran por ti. Y eso es por la propia idiosincrasia del varon ruso promedio. Ruamanas tb, porque los rumanos son terriblemente celosos.


----------



## todoayen (18 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> En Zaragoza el nivel de divorcios es altísimo , si en tu entorno no lo ves PONTE GAFAS, además muchas zorras ya son de 3ª,4ª,5ª… polla , se casaron y divorciaron para después ir saltando de tío en tío. Peor aún es el nivel de gente soltera.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



Otro jelipollas al ignore, mi entras arqueo una ceja y apuro mi copa de cognac.


----------



## François (18 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Me autocito: En Irlanda es bajo porque tiene una burocracia de locos para pedirlo, minimo 4 años de papeleos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En Irlanda llevaron el catolicismo al extremo para contraponerse al protestantismo anglo. Puede que venga de ahí esa poca devoción por el divorcio.


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Dic 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Otro jelipollas al ignore, mi entras arqueo una ceja y apuro mi copa de cognac.



Jelipollas el travelo que piensas equivocadamente que es tu padre SUBNORMAL!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (18 Dic 2022)

Yo te digo que a pie de calle, es una epidemia llegado a los 40 se tenga hijos o no.

La cantidad de parejas que se separa es brutal, parejas aparentemente que van de cine, con buenos sueldos y vida ya encarrilada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Dic 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Dependerá de los entornos en los que nos movamos.
> Yo, desde luego, no voy a afirmar nada de una manera tan tajante. Y lo he dicho claramente, que la vista *subjetiva* hace mucho.
> Cada uno hablará de la feria según como la vea. Si tú lo que ves son divorcios allá por donde mires, pues lo mismo es un buen momento para juntarse con otro tipo de gente, ¿No te parece?.
> 
> ...



Ni me planteo juntarme con otro tipo de gente, yo aunque legalmente soltero digamos que emocionalmente estoy divorciado y me aprendí la lección, TDS PTS gracias a la sociedad que les calienta la cabeza , no me planteo volver a tener nada serio con una zorra manipulada Y TODAS LO ESTÁN.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Dic 2022)

AbrilSinFlores dijo:


> Yo te digo que a pie de calle, es una epidemia llegado a los 40 se tenga hijos o no.
> 
> La cantidad de parejas que se separa es brutal, parejas aparentemente que van de cine, con buenos sueldos y vida ya encarrilada.



La sociedad le calienta la cabeza a la gente , sobre todo a las zorras, con que merecen algo mejor, que pueden cornear a la pareja y encima sacarle la vivienda , dinero… es normal que una zorra piense en divorciarse y VIOGENIZAR al marido . Ya no de 40, es que incluso mayores, tías de 50 de repente quieren salir a ZORREAR en público y sin cortarse, a eso es a lo que van a gimnasio, bailecitos de salón, yogas…si el marido dice algo lo viogenizan.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## SoloLeo (18 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tener pensamiento crítico no es "no creerse nada de entrada" sino mas o menos al contrario: Estudiar la información que quieren transmitir y analizarla, sin decir "debe ser mentira" ni "debe ser verdad".
> 
> Pero lo mas importante, y la mejor forma de saber si los datos son ciertos o falsos, es hacerse la siguiente pregunta:* ¿Qué quieren obtener de mi con éstos datos?*
> 
> En éste caso creo que tratan de normalizar los divorcios, pero personalmente me da igual. Yo miro las leyes viogen y decido JAMÁS, pase lo que pase, sin importar excepción, ME CASARÉ CON ESPAÑOLA.



O normalizarlos, o desmoralizar a la hora de formar una familia. De ahí que lo mire con reticencia.
Mira, estaba mirando ahora:



> Respecto a la duración del matrimonio, casi uno de cada tres divorcios en 2021 se produjo después de 20 o más años de matrimonio, en concreto, el 32%. En el 19,9% de los casos, la pareja llevaba entre cinco y nueve años casada, mientras que en el 2,6% de los casos, eran matrimonios de menos de dos años.



Los divorcios y separaciones en España volvieron a aumentar un 13,2% en 2021 tras su caída en 2020 por la pandemia

Si un 32% de los divorcios es después de 20 años, que se tome el baremo en base al número de matrimonios del año da unos valores absurdamente altos, que no se pueden tomar como referencia real, con todo que el número de divorcios sin duda haya subido (Sobre todo gracias a las fabulosas leyes que tenemos).
De hecho, con esa misma página sale un gráfico de barras de duración del matrimonio promedio, sobre unos 15 años.

15 años con una persona, en estos tiempos que nos ha tocado vivir, no me parece un valor tan catastrófico, aún siendo malo, aunque supongo que mucho puede ser esperar a que los hijos sean mayores.

Un saludo.


----------



## arangul (18 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Cada vez que veo información sobre los divorcios en España, alucino y no sé si la información es mentira o si vivo una anécdota bastante increíble.
> 
> En mi alrededor la mayoría de la gente no se divorcia y son los menos casos los que si lo hacen.



de 50 años para arriba es una epidemia,en mi cuadrilla de unos 58 años la mitad de los casados esta divorciado,y soy de una ambiente digamos conservador,pueblo pequeño de provincia conservadora,todos criados con el catecismo


----------



## Killuminatis (18 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


> de 50 años para arriba es una epidemia,en mi cuadrilla de unos 58 años la mitad de los casados esta divorciado,y soy de una ambiente digamos conservador,pueblo pequeño de provincia conservadora,todos criados con el catecismo



Uff...yo lo que he visto es que la gente que tiene ahora +50 no les merece la pena divorciarse.
Pero por debajo de 50 escandaloso.
Y cada vez a más claro.
Han hecho que hasta 40añers y 50añeras tengan mentalidad de adolescente flower-power en el que controlar los calentones es de fachas y machistas y claro...ahora mismo a cualquier mujera la calientas un poco y lo mas normal es que no se resista.
Como en los mejores tiempos del machismo, pero con ellas.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2022)

Estáis fatal, intentáis buscarle razones a lo lógico y bueno. 

El divorcio arruina vidas y bolsillos. Es a su extensión a lo que hay que encontrar causas. 



François dijo:


> En Irlanda llevaron el catolicismo al extremo para contraponerse al protestantismo anglo. Puede que venga de ahí esa poca devoción por el divorcio.


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Dic 2022)

Killuminatis dijo:


> Uff...yo lo que he visto es que la gente que tiene ahora +50 no les merece la pena divorciarse.
> Pero por debajo de 50 escandaloso.
> Y cada vez a más claro.
> Han hecho que hasta 40añers y 50añeras tengan mentalidad de adolescente flower-power en el que controlar los calentones es de fachas y machistas y claro...ahora mismo a cualquier mujera la calientas un poco y lo mas normal es que no se resista.
> Como en los mejores tiempos del machismo, pero con ellas.



Es que no compensa divorciarse con más de 50 PERO LAS ZORRAS ESTÁN LOCAS, NO RAZONAN, la sociedad les dice que se merecen un Chortino que las empotre y se lanzan a buscarlo sin miramientos, lo más que encuentran es algún salido que las lefa porque las más jóvenes lo ignoran. El marido tiene dos salidas TRAGAR CUERNAZOS O DEJARLA AL PRIMER SÍNTOMA, para mí que mi Zorra diga que quiere ir al Gim , yoga, bailecitos… o que salga con sus amigas YA ES MOTIVO DE RUPTURA, no hay que esperar a que te cornee,con verle las intenciones es suficiente.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Marca Hispánica (18 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Encima ese mapa tiene algo engañoso, una cosa que he hablado con gente de Europa del este y otros paises de Europa.
> Fuera de la Europa mediterránea, sobre todo en Europa del este ( Polonia, Chequia, Ucrania) la gente tiende a casarse a los veintipocos, muchas veces fracasa pero al menos a los veintetantos ya lo han intentado. Muchas veces ya tienen algún hijo en el proceso. Es mucha gente que siendo joven lo apuesta todo por una relación y puede fracasar o no.
> 
> En España es lo mismo pero con treinta y muchos, plan las mujeres acaban casandose con el betilla de turno o la quinta opción del menú porque los alfazos polla-tatuadas las han carruseleado y el reloj hace tic-tac. Se casan porque no hay remedio...... y los divorcios son sobre los 40 años cuando ya tienen el alma derroida, ellos y ellas.



Te has olvidado la parte más trágica del asunto, y es que esos divorcios en España ocurren casi sin excepción al poco de tener un hijo. Usan al hombre como fecundador y luego patada y a la calle, pero teniendo que pagar la fiesta. Una perspectiva terrible para el hijo.


----------



## Chuchus (18 Dic 2022)

que pasa en rusia??


----------



## Segismunda (18 Dic 2022)

Llena de alegría y esperanza que la muy progre y muy católica Irlanda tenga buenos ratios, porque están a full con el progresismo pero mantienen sus matrimonios estables, con su cuatropateada semanal, sus dos larvas y quizás un par de cuernos empoderantes cada lustro PERO EN SECRETO, sin marranadas poliamorosas. #TradIreland


----------



## sirpask (18 Dic 2022)

AbrilSinFlores dijo:


> Yo te digo que a pie de calle, es una epidemia llegado a los 40 se tenga hijos o no.
> 
> La cantidad de parejas que se separa es brutal, parejas aparentemente que van de cine, con buenos sueldos y vida ya encarrilada.



Los divorcios de parejas sin hijos, es que no deberian ni llamarse divorcios , deberia pasarse a llamar rescisión de contrato o algo asi.

Para diferenciar los divorcios con hijos, que son los únicos problematicos.

¿Que el banco se queda sin su cuota mensual de hipoteca? Eso no importa.


----------



## Bielsa (18 Dic 2022)

El hombre blandengue


----------



## Chuchus (18 Dic 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Llena de alegría y esperanza que la muy progre y muy católica Irlanda tenga buenos ratios, porque están a full con el progresismo pero mantienen sus matrimonios estables, con su cuatropateada semanal, sus dos larvas y quizás un par de cuernos empoderantes cada lustro PERO EN SECRETO, sin marranadas poliamorosas. #TradIreland



perdona puedes quitarte la firma de las pollas??

no me agrada ver esas mierdas mientras scroleo


----------



## arangul (18 Dic 2022)

Killuminatis dijo:


> Uff...yo lo que he visto es que la gente que tiene ahora +50 no les merece la pena divorciarse.
> Pero por debajo de 50 escandaloso.
> Y cada vez a más claro.
> Han hecho que hasta 40añers y 50añeras tengan mentalidad de adolescente flower-power en el que controlar los calentones es de fachas y machistas y claro...ahora mismo a cualquier mujera la calientas un poco y lo mas normal es que no se resista.
> Como en los mejores tiempos del machismo, pero con ellas.



pues yo lo que veo es que se separan los primeros años o aguantan hasta que los hijos son mayores,entre ambas fases si se divorcian es por que el matrimonio ha explosionado y el tema estaba muy chungo


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (18 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Una de las estrategias de los de arriba para derroir el alma humana, es que no tenga ningun tipo de proyecto a largo plazo, y qué mayor proyecto a largo plazo, que tener una familia sana.
> 
> Kosovo, Macedonia e Irlanda tienen ratios bajisimos. ¿Alguien tiene alguna teoria?



"Los de arriba"...,otro con los de arriba, como con el coronavirus y todas esas monsergas...
Nombres y apellidos quiero, listillo.


----------



## arangul (18 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Es que no compensa divorciarse con más de 50 PERO LAS ZORRAS ESTÁN LOCAS, NO RAZONAN, la sociedad les dice que se merecen un Chortino que las empotre y se lanzan a buscarlo sin miramientos, lo más que encuentran es algún salido que las lefa porque las más jóvenes lo ignoran. El marido tiene dos salidas TRAGAR CUERNAZOS O DEJARLA AL PRIMER SÍNTOMA, para mí que mi Zorra diga que quiere ir al Gim , yoga, bailecitos… o que salga con sus amigas YA ES MOTIVO DE RUPTURA, no hay que esperar a que te cornee,con verle las intenciones es suficiente.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



a ver los divorcios como las guerras no empiezan el dia que se declara o se presenta en el juzgado,ya antes la serpiente habia depositado el huevo,se separan a los 50 por que ya estan hartos el uno del otro y los hijos ya no estan en casa,o si estan es como si no estuviesen por que siempre se ponen de parte de uno u otro o pasan de ellos,ya nada les une,


----------



## arangul (18 Dic 2022)

Marca Hispánica dijo:


> Te has olvidado la parte más trágica del asunto, y es que esos divorcios en España ocurren casi sin excepción al poco de tener un hijo. Usan al hombre como fecundador y luego patada y a la calle, pero teniendo que pagar la fiesta. Una perspectiva terrible para el hijo.



en españa pasa ,pero donde verdaderamente pasa es en los paises con jugosas ayudas sociales ,en alemania todo el norte yareas de colonia -dusseldorf el 75% de los niños viven con la madre principalmente o con ambos de forma alterna,esto si conocen al padre


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


> de 50 años para arriba es una epidemia,en mi cuadrilla de unos 58 años la mitad de los casados esta divorciado,y soy de una ambiente digamos conservador,pueblo pequeño de provincia conservadora,todos criados con el catecismo



Criados con el catecismo... del que no ha calado probablemente una frase, que eso es cosa de viejas y tal...


----------



## arangul (18 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Criados con el catecismo... del que no ha calado probablemente una frase, que eso es cosa de viejas y tal...



con los años todos cambiamos,con catecismo o sin el


----------



## Dr Robert (18 Dic 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Sí, sin duda, pero la vista subjetiva hace mucho también.
> A mi me pasa lo mismo que a @omin0na , que a mi alrededor las parejas casadas que veía y veo, siguen casadas.
> Que dices, "vale, en el pueblo", pero en Zaragoza me pasaba lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Los datos están disponibles en el INE (que a su vez los recupera del Registro Civil), por si quieres mirar por Comunidades. Este es el total del país :







Como se aprecia, no ha habido evolución significativa en los últimos 10 años, salvo por el bache de la pandemia : Matrimonios alrededor de 170.000/año, Divorcios alrededor de 100.000 al año => Eso da una tasa de alrededor de 57 divorcios por cada 100 matrimonios, que es exactamente la cifra que figura en el mapa del OP.
No tiene en cuenta a las parejas que viven juntas sin casarse. Pero cuando estas parejas se separan, tampoco entra en la estadística.

Las percepciones personales son eso : personales. Y cambian mucho, por ejemplo yo, si miro alrededor, en el trabajo calculo un 20% de divorciados, mientras que en familia y conocidos debe de rondar el 50%. Habrá gente que sea lo contrario.

La muestra de los niños en su clase está sesgada : partiendo del hecho de que los divorcios aumentan con los años de matrimonio, cabe esperar que en una muestra compuesta únicamente de matrimonios de 5-10 años los divorcios sean minoritarios. El mes pasado un primo mío inició los trámites tras 18 años de matrimonio.

Los datos son los que son, sacados de fuentes oficiales, sin ninguna intención. Simplemente son datos.


----------



## arangul (18 Dic 2022)

Escarmentar en cabeza ajena es lección barata y buena.

pero la historia ha demostrado que nadie escarmienta en cabeza ajena,solo lo hace con dolor


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2022)

Ya, pero es que el cambio si no es para bien no vale

Abandonar el catecismo ha demostrado ser una garrafal idea

A la vista queda... 



arangul dijo:


> con los años todos cambiamos,con catecismo o sin el


----------



## Chatarrero (18 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pero esto no es subjetivo, son datos.



Son datos, si. Pero igual los datos dibujan una imagen distorsionada de la realidad. Cuanta gente se casa hoy en día? Cuando hablamos de divorcio (a efecto de los datos) se cuentan las separaciones? Los procedimientos de medidas de progenitores no casados? Tu puedes instar un procedimiento de "separación" para decidir la custodia de los niños aunque no estés casado, a veces tener los datos sin conocer su origen puede llevarte a error.


----------



## SoloLeo (18 Dic 2022)

Dr Robert dijo:


> Los datos están disponibles en el INE (que a su vez los recupera del Registro Civil), por si quieres mirar por Comunidades. Este es el total del país :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296172
> 
> ...



Así, sí. Así es como se dan los datos.
La verdad es que no se me había ocurrido ir a mirar al INE, pero concuerdo entonces en que el ratio sí es correcto y me como el owned.

Un saludo.


----------



## arangul (18 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Ya, pero es que el cambio si no es para bien no vale
> 
> Abandonar el catecismo ha demostrado ser una garrafal idea
> 
> A la vista queda...



no esperes mucho del catecismo,,lo realmente efectivo es el latigo o el fusilamiento y parecidos


----------



## Furymundo (18 Dic 2022)

si no estamos en purpura oscuro 
sera porque la gente ya no se casa

sin matrimonio no hay divorcio


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


> no esperes mucho del catecismo,,lo realmente efectivo es el latigo o el fusilamiento y parecidos



Luego te extrañas de las cosas que le pasan a tu inocente cuadrilla...


----------



## arangul (18 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Luego te extrañas de las cosas que le pasan a tu inocente cuadrilla...



extrañarme ,para nada
incluso en algun caso de extrañarme ha sido por lo que han durado casados


----------



## das kind (18 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Kosovo, Macedonia e Irlanda tienen ratios bajisimos. ¿Alguien tiene alguna teoria?



Kosovo es muslim en su mayoría, e Irlanda es (era) muy católica. De Macedonia no le puedo decir nada.


----------



## Kolbe (18 Dic 2022)

Si quitas a los moros que no se divorcian la tasa en España debe estar cercana al 70


----------



## Kolbe (18 Dic 2022)

En España somos unos adelantados, tenemos la lista de tareas de la Agenda 2030 casi finalizada, sólo nos falta la de extinguirnos definitivamente


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


> extrañarme ,para nada
> incluso en algun caso de extrañarme ha sido por lo que han durado casados



Pues, hale, a contemplarlo como las vacas al tren pasar


----------



## Chas2 (18 Dic 2022)

Peor es no divorciarse "por los hijos" o "por la hipoteca".
Mi fortuna es la soltería.


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


> a ver los divorcios como las guerras no empiezan el dia que se declara o se presenta en el juzgado,ya antes la serpiente habia depositado el huevo,se separan a los 50 por que ya estan hartos el uno del otro y los hijos ya no estan en casa,o si estan es como si no estuviesen por que siempre se ponen de parte de uno u otro o pasan de ellos,ya nada les une,



No,los divorcios y rupturas aparecen de un día para otro, de golpe ella quiere ser un puton verbenero porque se lo dice su amiga, familia, compañera… que ya es Puta y se lo pasa muy bien , tú alucinas y le dices que de eso nada, que de zorrear ni mijita , que su coño es de tu uso exclusivo y entonces es cuando ella te llama machista y te viogeniza. No es qie se venga fraguando, es que ellas son idiotas y se dejan influenciar por cualquiera.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Segismunda (18 Dic 2022)

Chuchus dijo:


> perdona puedes quitarte la firma de las pollas??
> 
> no me agrada ver esas mierdas mientras scroleo



La historia de Patrick Carey no es asunto de risa, al contrario, es un fenómeno que requiere divulgación.


----------



## OCALO (18 Dic 2022)

VIVA LA VIDA MODERNA


En fin.
Luego, se extrañan de que NO queremos casarnos.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (18 Dic 2022)

Cada vez sera peor por la hipergamia fuera de control .........


----------



## Arnicio (18 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Tengo un hijo y en el colegio de mi hijo hay dos clases de la misma edad.
> Entre las dos clases solo hay una niña con padres separados.



Le has preguntado a todos?.Te has asegurado de que no hay segundas nupcias?. O tú seguridad se basa en lo que infieres porque los niños tienen papá y mamá. Pueden ser hijastros?, hijos de otra pareja?.

O llevas a tú hijo a un colegio de alguna organización ultra-cat0l1c4 o eres un caso raro de la estadística.
Ni en colegios de élite te libras de divorcios.

Estas estadísticas suelen estar soportadas por datos objetivos, como son divorcios presentados oficialmente . Súmale los no oficiales o de hecho.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (18 Dic 2022)

Eso son solo divorcios, ahora hay que sumar separaciones y nulidades, el porcentaje está por encima del 70%, y cada vez va a peor.


----------



## edefakiel (18 Dic 2022)

Me sorprende que no veais divorcios. Fácilmente el 90% de los matrimonios que conozco se han roto.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (18 Dic 2022)

¿Ningún comentario acerca de que Rusia es el país con más divorcios de todos los países que aparecen en ese mapa?


----------



## omin0na (18 Dic 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Le has preguntado a todos?.Te has asegurado de que no hay segundas nupcias?. O tú seguridad se basa en lo que infieres porque los niños tienen papá y mamá. Pueden ser hijastros?, hijos de otra pareja?.
> 
> O llevas a tú hijo a un colegio de alguna organización ultra-cat0l1c4 o eres un caso raro de la estadística.
> Ni en colegios de élite te libras de divorcios.
> ...



Conozco a todos porque soy de pueblo pequeño.


----------



## Arnicio (18 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Conozco a todos porque soy de pueblo pequeño.



O sea, no relevante estadísticamente.
Gracias por confirmar.


----------



## arangul (18 Dic 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> O sea, no relevante estadísticamente.
> Gracias por confirmar.



hay que ser muy mermado y necesitado de espabilina para afirmar que lo que les pasa a las personas de tu entorno es irrelevante para ti por que estadisticamente es una muestra muy pequeña
eres una puta victima de la logse que deberias reclamar al m,de educacion y ciencia,o mejor intentar que te den una paguita por deficiencia mental


----------



## omin0na (18 Dic 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> O sea, no relevante estadísticamente.
> Gracias por confirmar.



Claro si hubiera confirmado tu creencia si sería relevante no?


Pues claro que no es relevante , la.gente que conozco no es tanta y la que tú conoces tampoco así que tú experiencia tampoco es relevante estadísticamente.

Simplemente he dicho eso al principio que no sé si mi caso es muy distinto a la estadística real o si la estadística real es muy diferente a lo que publican.

Y no vamos a saber si la realidad es más la tuya o la mía ,porque ya no podemos creer los datos que publican los medios de comunicación.


----------



## adal86 (18 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Mis cojones son datos,
> Ya no podemos saber que son datos y que no.
> Porque nos manipulan nos mienten tanto y cambian las formas de contar de todo que ya no podemos saber que es verdad.
> Nos mienten con la intención de que veas cosas como normales, para mover la ventana de overton, y nunca sabes el verdadero porque.
> ...



Efectivamente, ya no hay datos que valgan, porque casi todo es manipulado al entojo y conveniencia de alguien. Yo intento fiarme de mis impresiones. Y mis impresiones dicen que sí es cierto que hay más divorcios, pero no sólo está el problema de los divorcios, está el problema de los que no se casan, de la promiscuidad, de los cuernos, de la falta de respeto a cónyuge, de las leyes de mierda en contra de la familia y de las parejas normales, etcétera. El cambio es muy notorio respecto a cuando yo era pequeño, no es simplemente un hecho meramente cuantitativo.


----------



## Marco Porcio (18 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Cada vez que veo información sobre los divorcios en España, alucino y no sé si la información es mentira o si vivo una anécdota bastante increíble.
> 
> En mi alrededor la mayoría de la gente no se divorcia y son los menos casos los que si lo hacen.



no sé donde vivirás pues


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Cada vez que veo información sobre los divorcios en España, alucino y no sé si la información es mentira o si vivo una anécdota bastante increíble.
> 
> En mi alrededor la mayoría de la gente no se divorcia y son los menos casos los que si lo hacen.



En que poblacion vives? Municipio de interior poco poblado? Deduzco que donde hay mucho movimiento, mucha gente, muchas oportunidades de relacionarse, los divorcios proliferan.


----------



## Mongolo471 (18 Dic 2022)

Quien toma la iniciativa es el hombre, quien lo desea y lo disfruta es la mujer mientras consigue los privilegios de una boda y un matrimonio... Mejor no casarse.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Dic 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Los divorcios con hijos no deberían ser tan baladis.
> 
> Algo no cuadra. No se vela por el bien de nadie, y menos por el del hijo.
> 
> ...



Los hijos a quien menos les interesa es al estado.


----------



## Lady_A (18 Dic 2022)

Osea, es una "fake news" de libro.


tasa de divorcio = número de divorcios / número de matrimonios EN UN AÑO DADO (p.ej.: 2018)

La gente joven se casa muchisimo menos y la pirámide esta invertida. Por lo que es evidente que hay mas personas que se separan que gente joven que va a dar ese paso, ya sea porque no lo ve necesareo teniendo otras formulas disponibles y porque efectivamente son muchos menos.

Claro que habra gente que se case varias veces y por tanto acumule divorcios y matrimonios, pero no creo que influyan sustancialmente en la estadística, influye mas la pirámide.



randomizer dijo:


> El problema de estos datos, y de ahí el escepticismo de muchos foreros, es que estos porcentajes se calculan como:
> 
> ​​Como cada vez hay menos matrimonios (por disminución de la población en edad joven, aumento de parejas de hecho, etc), el denominador baja y por lo tanto la tasa sube. Es algo análogo a la tasa muertes / nacimientos, que evidentemente no se refiere A LAS MISMAS PERSONAS
> 
> ...



Vamos que no se puede saber en realidad. Normalmente la gente se casa una vez y de joven, tiene toda la vida para divorciarse y hay mas boomers y viegos que gente joven, eso sin contar que la gente de mas edad tenia mucha mas tendencia a casarse que las parejas jóvenes que pueden (y usan) otras formulas además del matrimonios.


En particular en mi entorno no conozco ni un divorcio. Asumo que con el tiempo habra alguno pero un 50% ni de coña.


----------



## octopodiforme (18 Dic 2022)

Soltero se vive con mucho, con muchísimo menos stress.


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (18 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Mis cojones son datos,
> Ya no podemos saber que son datos y que no.
> Porque nos manipulan nos mienten tanto y cambian las formas de contar de todo que ya no podemos saber que es verdad.
> Nos mienten con la intención de que veas cosas como normales, para mover la ventana de overton, y nunca sabes el verdadero porque.
> ...



Muy cierto. Muy sano desconfiar.

Sin embargo, repaso mentalmente la situación a mi alrededor, y esa estadística se queda corta... a no ser que me ponga a pensar en la familia (muy mayor) que me queda en el pueblo, y entonces más o menos cuadra.


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (18 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Una de las estrategias de los de arriba para derroir el alma humana, es que no tenga ningun tipo de proyecto a largo plazo, y qué mayor proyecto a largo plazo, que tener una familia sana.
> 
> Kosovo, Macedonia e Irlanda tienen ratios bajisimos. ¿Alguien tiene alguna teoria?



El problema fue legalizarlo.


----------



## Mongolo471 (18 Dic 2022)

Death Rider from Krieg dijo:


> El problema fue legalizarlo.



Cuando ves que las mujeres más ricas del mundo, lo son por un divorcio, algo no cuadra. El divorcio está desbalanceado.


----------



## sirpask (18 Dic 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Los hijos a quien menos les interesa es al estado.



Estas muy equivocado


----------



## Beholder (18 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Cada vez que veo información sobre los divorcios en España, alucino y no sé si la información es mentira o si vivo una anécdota bastante increíble.
> 
> En mi alrededor la mayoría de la gente no se divorcia y son los menos casos los que si lo hacen.



A ver en qué círculo te mueves, yo tengo 47 y casi todas las parejas q conozco están divorciadas, yo incl. Ese 55% me parece muy bajo.


----------



## Otrasvidas (18 Dic 2022)

Está de puta madre, hombre. "Nuestro país" está cumpliendo con su meta de conseguir un número asumible de habitantes que vivan en perpetuo equilibrio con la naturaleza mediante distintas técnicas como la interrupción de la vida mediante aborto o infanticidio, la profundización en el acceso de la mujer al mercado laboral, ambiciosa promoción de las sensibilidades sexuales y de género alternativas o la protección maternal que proporciona la vacuna contra el terrible SARS-COV2.


----------



## nief (18 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Una de las estrategias de los de arriba para derroir el alma humana, es que no tenga ningun tipo de proyecto a largo plazo, y qué mayor proyecto a largo plazo, que tener una familia sana.
> 
> Kosovo, Macedonia e Irlanda tienen ratios bajisimos. ¿Alguien tiene alguna teoria?




Quizas el problema es el matrimonio en si.

De mi circulo de amigos.

70% no estan casados.

De todos ellos solo 3 rompieron relacion de largo plazo (unos 10 años o asi) el resto sigue juntos.

Media de relacion 18 años.

Quizas el problema es otro.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (18 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Kosovo, Macedonia e Irlanda tienen ratios bajisimos. ¿Alguien tiene alguna teoria?



En Kosovo casi todos son musulmanes y en Macedonia, casi la mayoría, las familias musulmanas arreglan los matrimonios y pobre del que diga que no, o que deje al otro, los crímenes de honor están a la orden del día... y además nadie devolvió las armas de la guerra de los Balcanes. Los hombres pueden divorciarse fácilmente, pero las familias que arreglan los matrimonios suelen ser muy convincentes para que no dejen tiradas a sus parientes.

En cuanto a Irlanda, es un país muy católico, divorciarse es muy difícil, caro y complicado.

En los tres casos una mujer divorciada tiene muy mala fama. Un hombre, casi lo mismo. Como en España hace unos 30 años, y creo que en la actualidad no hay más divorcios en España porque el qué dirán en buena parte del país sigue pesando mucho.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (18 Dic 2022)

Yo esos datos sí me los creo. Más del 50% de mis alumnos son de padres divorciados, yo diría que entorno al 70%. 

Y si fuera cosa de un mal año, pues vale. Pero no, es generalizado a otras clases, a otros cursos y a otros institutos en diferentes barrios (clase alta, media y media baja).

Así que sí..., desgraciadamente es lo que veo en miles de casos.


----------



## khalil (18 Dic 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> En mi entorno que conozco no llega al 10%,ni mucho menos
> 
> En el instituto de los niños , por amigos de mis hijos tampoco pasan de él 10%



Pienso igual, yo no veo esa estadistica en la realidad que tengo cerca no se en qu entornos se dará..

Oye, pregunta, quienes son los que se niegan a dar la mano a Obama en el gif de tu firma?


----------



## KUTRONIO (18 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Cada vez que veo información sobre los divorcios en España, alucino y no sé si la información es mentira o si vivo una anécdota bastante increíble.
> 
> En mi alrededor la mayoría de la gente no se divorcia y son los menos casos los que si lo hacen.



joe pues en mi entorno casi todos divrociados menos en m familia curiosamente todos mis hermanos mas de 20 años casados, dos peques cada uno y ningñun divorcio


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (18 Dic 2022)

AbrilSinFlores dijo:


> Yo te digo que a pie de calle, es una epidemia llegado a los 40 se tenga hijos o no.
> 
> La cantidad de parejas que se separa es brutal, parejas aparentemente que van de cine, con buenos sueldos y vida ya encarrilada.



Eso mismo, aparentemente. Muchos llevan tantos años juntos que creo que dan la patada adelante y se casan por tema del entorno/familiares.
Cuanta más felicidad destilan en redes sociales y demás peor es de puertas para adentro.


----------



## Play_91 (18 Dic 2022)

O sois unos putos golfos que no aguantáis una mierda con vuestra mujer ni la queréis.

O las tías están locas y piden divorcios.

¿Tan difícil es estar con una pareja y quererse? no me jodas.

Parece que ni dios lucha ya por nada.

Y si es por follar con otras ya si que tiene delito no me jodas, como si follar fuese más importante que vuestra familia e hijos.


----------



## Play_91 (18 Dic 2022)

Barquero dijo:


> Soy un bicho raro. La mayoría de padres de los amigos del cole de mis hijos se han divorciado.
> Serán los efectos secundarios de la vacuna?



Un amigo profesor en el centro de Madrid dice que aprox 65% de los padres están divorciados (niños del colegio (ESO))


----------



## Black War Greymon (18 Dic 2022)

Puto Tinder


----------



## Maedhros (18 Dic 2022)

AbrilSinFlores dijo:


> Yo te digo que a pie de calle, es una epidemia llegado a los 40 se tenga hijos o no.
> 
> La cantidad de parejas que se separa es brutal, parejas aparentemente que van de cine, con buenos sueldos y vida ya encarrilada.



This, la cantidad de cuarentonas que hay en tinder buscando rabo joven porque se acaban de separar y llevaban 20 años aguantando al mismo es de traca. 

Los que decís que en vuestro entorno veis a poca gente divorciada igual es porque no tenéis la edad adecuada. Evidentemente en un colegio no va a haber muchos hijos de divorciados, pero en un instituto la cosa cambia.

De Google:
La edad media de las mujeres fue de 45,6 años (45,5 en los divorcios, 49,2 en las separaciones y 46,6 en las nulidades). En los hombres la edad media fue de 48,0 años (47,8 en los divorcios, 51,6 en las separaciones y 50,2 en las nulidades)


----------



## PutaBidaTete (18 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ir al frente hace separar muchas parejas



Yo diría que las hace saltar por los aires


----------



## Decipher (18 Dic 2022)

Que pasa en Irlanda


----------



## Sonico (18 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Mis cojones son datos,
> Ya no podemos saber que son datos y que no.
> Porque nos manipulan nos mienten tanto y cambian las formas de contar de todo que ya no podemos saber que es verdad.
> Nos mienten con la intención de que veas cosas como normales, para mover la ventana de overton, y nunca sabes el verdadero porque.
> ...



Todo con unas pinzas


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (18 Dic 2022)

Hay que volver al nacional catolicismo.


----------



## Dj Puesto (18 Dic 2022)

Más de la mitad, acojonante, es más seguro hacer salto base sin paracaídas. Curioso lo de Irlanda, tienen fama de tener la mano suelta con sus mujeres, quizá por ese tradicionalismo ferreo las cosas son como antes.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (18 Dic 2022)

Pues según ese mapa parece que los herejes protestantes se divorcian menos que los íntegros católicos ... cosas vederes.


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Dic 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Le has preguntado a todos?.Te has asegurado de que no hay segundas nupcias?. O tú seguridad se basa en lo que infieres porque los niños tienen papá y mamá. Pueden ser hijastros?, hijos de otra pareja?.
> 
> O llevas a tú hijo a un colegio de alguna organización ultra-cat0l1c4 o eres un caso raro de la estadística.
> Ni en colegios de élite te libras de divorcios.
> ...



Es que muchos ni lo dicen y ya es la 2ª o 3ª pareja, incluso hermanos y con el tiempo te enteras de que a pesar de llevarse solo un o dos años son de padre diferente 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Dic 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Osea, es una "fake news" de libro.
> 
> 
> tasa de divorcio = número de divorcios / número de matrimonios EN UN AÑO DADO (p.ej.: 2018)
> ...



Pues no se donde vivirás, quizás en una doritocueva . En mi entorno más cercano la zorriputa de mi hermana divorciada y dos parejas de hecho rotas después, el calzonazos agilipollado de mi hermano 2 DIVORCIOS e hijos de dos zorras, yo soltero pero 2’parejas de hecho rotas, una de 18 años que es más de lo qie durarán el 90% de los matrimonios.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Castellano (18 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Una de las estrategias de los de arriba para derroir el alma humana, es que no tenga ningun tipo de proyecto a largo plazo, y qué mayor proyecto a largo plazo, que tener una familia sana.
> 
> Kosovo, Macedonia e Irlanda tienen ratios bajisimos. ¿Alguien tiene alguna teoria?



Kosovo musulmana.
Macedonia, tiene un 20% de musulmanes albaneses también.
Aún así Albania tiene menos divorcios (aunque por lo que tengo entendido los albaneses de Albania son los más ateos, igual es eso)

Irlanda la más católica, aunque ya no lo es tanto, y en Polonia lo son más y tienen más divorcios.

Así que ni idea


----------



## Vivoenalemania (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Mira Rumania que bien está con un 20%, al lado de ucrania con casi un 70%



Putacranianas de toda la vida


----------



## Stelio Kontos (18 Dic 2022)

Jamás hubiera imaginado que Rusia pudiera estar incluso peor que nuestro shithole en tema de divorcios, se me cae un mito.


----------



## GonX (18 Dic 2022)

NO SE PUEDE OBLIGAR A LAS PAREJAS A MANTENERSE JUNTAS TODA LA VIDA SI TIENEN PROBLEMAS DE CONVIVENCIA. LAS SOLUCIONES NO ESTAN EN FORZAR O IMPEDIR QUE NO HAYAN DIVORCIOS SINO REPENSAR EL MODELO DE FAMILIA. SI ALGUIEN CONSIGUE TENER UNA FAMILIA TRADICIONAL, QUE SUPONGO QUE ES LO MEJOR QUE TE PUEDE PASAR EN LA VIDA, GENIAL, PERO AQUELLOS QUE NO LO CONSIGAN TIENEN QUE TENER FORMAS DE REALIZARSE EN OTRAS MANERAS, CON SEGUNDAS OPORTUNIDADES O BIEN A SOLAS.


----------



## Alberto1989 (18 Dic 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Jamás hubiera imaginado que Rusia pudiera estar incluso peor que nuestro shithole en tema de divorcios, se me cae un mito.




Por lo que he leido, USA, Ucrania y Rusia tienen los ratios de divorcio muy altos. 

En los tres casos yo diría que es por lo materialistas que son las mujeres en esas zonas, en el momento que el marido cae enfermo y no puede ingresar tanto, o pierde el trabajo, o le va mal... adeu.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (18 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Cada vez que veo información sobre los divorcios en España, alucino y no sé si la información es mentira o si vivo una anécdota bastante increíble.
> 
> En mi alrededor la mayoría de la gente no se divorcia y son los menos casos los que si lo hacen.





risto mejido dijo:


> En mi entorno que conozco no llega al 10%,ni mucho menos
> 
> En el instituto de los niños , por amigos de mis hijos tampoco pasan de él 10%



La chavalada gente, la chavalada.


----------



## piensaflexible (18 Dic 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> En España somos unos adelantados, tenemos la lista de tareas de la Agenda 2030 casi finalizada, sólo nos falta la de extinguirnos definitivamente



Y tanto, estábamos a la cabeza de Europa en sobremortaludad desconocida...los primeros de la clase en todo tu.


----------



## keler (18 Dic 2022)

Pues hablando de entornos en el mío la mayoría de parejas que conozco están separadas. Pero las estadísticas son las que son.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (18 Dic 2022)

poco me parece...


----------



## Miomio (18 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Una de las estrategias de los de arriba para derroir el alma humana, es que no tenga ningun tipo de proyecto a largo plazo, y qué mayor proyecto a largo plazo, que tener una familia sana.
> 
> Kosovo, Macedonia e Irlanda tienen ratios bajisimos. ¿Alguien tiene alguna teoria?



En los otros no sé, pero en irlanda el catolicismo social es mucho más prevalente que aquí.


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Dic 2022)

GonX dijo:


> NO SE PUEDE OBLIGAR A LAS PAREJAS A MANTENERSE JUNTAS TODA LA VIDA SI TIENEN PROBLEMAS DE CONVIVENCIA. LAS SOLUCIONES NO ESTAN EN FORZAR O IMPEDIR QUE NO HAYAN DIVORCIOS SINO REPENSAR EL MODELO DE FAMILIA. SI ALGUIEN CONSIGUE TENER UNA FAMILIA TRADICIONA, QUE SUPONGO QUE ES LO MEJOR QUE TE PUEDE PASAR EN LA VIDA, GENIAL, PERO AQUELLOS QUE NO LO CONSIGAN TIENEN QUE TENER FORMAS DE REALIZARSE EN OTRAS MANERAS, CON SEGUNDAS OPORTUNIDADES O BIEN A SOLAS.



No, las zorras tendrían que ser obligadas a tragar, si se casan y tienen larvas con un hombre nada de divorcio y si se divorcian NI HIJOS, NI CASA, NI UN CÉNTIMO… verías que pocas ganas de ZORREAR les iban a quedar, no como ahora que tienen hijos CORNEAN AL MARIDO y encima le quitan los hijos, la vivienda y el dinero Y ENCIMA SE QUEJAN DE QUE LAS MATAN!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Dic 2022)

Quizás hay mucho divorcio pero se van sin un céntimo, eso se tendría que averiguar, lo que no puede ser es lo que tenemos aquí que las zorras cornean al macho , lo viogenizan y arruinan y encima se quejan de que las matan.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## zirick (18 Dic 2022)

Progresismo contra la familia


----------



## XRL (19 Dic 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Bueno, yo creo que en España hay mucho sudaca y no tan sudaca con la nacionalidad española que se casa sólo por dinero y luego se divorcia pero así el compatriota obtiene la nacionalidad española rápido.
> España es el país de las mafias.



esto también

con la inmigración muchos se casan y divorcian,ellos para follar a diario o ganar 2 o 3000€ de ellas y ellas para los papeles


----------



## mike17 (19 Dic 2022)

Bueno el divorcio no es más que la consecuencia de un valor que se está perdiendo; el compromiso.


----------



## Mongolo471 (19 Dic 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> Bueno el divorcio no es más que la consecuencia de un valor que se está perdiendo; el compromiso.



El divorcio es el contrato (la mujer) entre un hombre y el estado, donde el estado elige ceder la mitad económica del hombre, al contrato... Y esa es mucha pasta que se lleva el estado.


----------



## Amante Lesbiano (19 Dic 2022)

El problema real de fondo es que hoy día ya nadie se aguanta y hay un exceso de cuernos. Así que id tomando calcio en abundancia...


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (19 Dic 2022)

Puede ser claramente una manipulación, como ha dicho un forero al principio. Yo la mayoría de gente que conozco, familia y amigos, siguen casados o juntos después de muchos años, yo mismo incluido.
Pero al mentir se desmotiva a la gente y también se induce más al divorcio.
Del Sistema satánico se puede esperar cualquier cosa.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (19 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Una de las estrategias de los de arriba para derroir el alma humana, es que no tenga ningun tipo de proyecto a largo plazo, y qué mayor proyecto a largo plazo, que tener una familia sana.
> 
> Kosovo, Macedonia e Irlanda tienen ratios bajisimos. ¿Alguien tiene alguna teoria?











Divorcios 2021







datosmacro.expansion.com





??



Comparativa: Divorcios

PaísesFechaDivorciosTasa bruta de divorciosVar. Rusia [+]2018583.9424,00‰-0,20Bielorrusia [+]201833.1523,50‰0,10Estados Unidos [+]2016827.2613,20‰0,10Moldavia [+]201210.6373,00‰-0,10Ucrania [+]2020119.8382,90‰-0,40Dinamarca [+]202015.6512,70‰0,90Lituania [+]20207.5442,70‰-0,40Letonia [+]20205.2062,70‰-0,40Chipre [+]20192.3082,60‰0,20Mónaco [+]2004822,50‰Suecia [+]202025.6192,50‰0Finlandia [+]202013.4782,40‰0Liechtenstein [+]2012872,40‰-0,10Luxemburgo [+]20201.4472,30‰-0,80Georgia [+]20207.6432,10‰-0,90Chequia [+]202021.7342,00‰-0,30Corea del Sur [+]2021101.6732,00‰-0,10Francia [+]2016128.0431,90‰0Suiza [+]202016.2101,90‰-0,10Estonia [+]20202.5551,90‰-0,20Islandia [+]20206911,90‰0,30España [+]202186.8511,83‰0,20Reino Unido [+]2016118.5051,80‰0,10Bélgica [+]202021.3131,80‰-0,20Grecia [+]201719.1901,80‰0,80Noruega [+]20209.8251,80‰-0,10Alemania [+]2020143.8011,70‰-0,10Portugal [+]202017.2951,70‰-0,30Austria [+]202014.8701,70‰-0,10Países Bajos [+]202028.9651,70‰0Türkiye [+]2020135.0221,60‰-0,30Albania [+]20205.8601,50‰-0,60Hungría [+]202014.9791,50‰-0,30Eslovaquia [+]20208.2951,50‰-0,20San Marino [+]2012491,50‰-1,00Azerbaiyán [+]202014.6281,40‰-0,30Polonia [+]202051.1641,40‰-0,30Bulgaria [+]20209.0151,30‰-0,30Croacia [+]20205.1531,30‰-0,20Montenegro [+]20207841,30‰-0,10Serbia [+]20208.6871,30‰-0,30Rumanía [+]202022.7851,20‰-0,40Italia [+]202066.6621,10‰-0,30Armenia [+]20203.1551,10‰-0,20Macedonia del Norte [+]20201.5690,80‰-0,20Eslovenia [+]20201.7740,80‰-0,40Irlanda [+]20173.4120,70‰0Bosnia y Herzegovina [+]20122.2940,60‰0,20Malta [+]20202690,50‰-0,20


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Mira Rumania que bien está con un 20%, al lado de ucrania con casi un 70%



Buscaros mujer rumana, último aviso.


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Dic 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> O normalizarlos, o desmoralizar a la hora de formar una familia. De ahí que lo mire con reticencia.
> Mira, estaba mirando ahora:
> 
> 
> ...



15 años, vamos lo que se tarda en criar una camada de humanos y que lleguen ya a la adolescencia....15 años

@ATARAXIO quizas quiera comentar algo al respecto...¿tienen los matrimonios humanos fecha de caducidad biologica?


----------



## 999999999 (19 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Cada vez que veo información sobre los divorcios en España, alucino y no sé si la información es mentira o si vivo una anécdota bastante increíble.
> 
> En mi alrededor la mayoría de la gente no se divorcia y son los menos casos los que si lo hacen.



Exacto

No me creo nada...


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Dic 2022)

El alcoholismo de los varones es generalizado. Se divorcian para que no las maten a palos. Literal.


----------



## Alberto1989 (19 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Buscaros mujer rumana, último aviso.



Cuentanos más, aqui hay muchos como yo buscando mujer de buena moral para tener crios.


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Cuentanos más, aqui hay muchos como yo buscando mujer de buena moral para tener crios.



Vete a rumania de senderismo, aqui creo que ya estan muy manidas...yo la mia la encontré en 2008. Suerte!


----------



## serie de netflix (19 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Me autocito: En Irlanda es bajo porque tiene una burocracia de locos para pedirlo, minimo 4 años de papeleos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la burrocracia puede con todo jijiji


----------



## serie de netflix (19 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Encima ese mapa tiene algo engañoso, una cosa que he hablado con gente de Europa del este y otros paises de Europa.
> Fuera de la Europa mediterránea, sobre todo en Europa del este ( Polonia, Chequia, Ucrania) la gente tiende a casarse a los veintipocos, muchas veces fracasa pero al menos a los veintetantos ya lo han intentado. Muchas veces ya tienen algún hijo en el proceso. Es mucha gente que siendo joven lo apuesta todo por una relación y puede fracasar o no.
> 
> En España es lo mismo pero con treinta y muchos, plan las mujeres acaban casandose con el betilla de turno o la quinta opción del menú porque los alfazos polla-tatuadas las han carruseleado y el reloj hace tic-tac. Se casan porque no hay remedio...... y los divorcios son sobre los 40 años cuando ya tienen el alma derroida, ellos y ellas.



las españordas son lo puto peor unas cerdas polifolladas pero mas que una prostituta

y encima todo lleno de follamoros, follamacacos, etc... encima ni buen gusto

ver a un pivon con un wilson pacheco macaco con pintas de pandillero del gta san andreas (y ademas feo y mal hecho y que la trata mal) o con un moro que mas o menos lo mismo  o bueno tmb con lumpen autoctono

eso si luego a buscar al betita que tanto depreciaban

atpc hombre ya! pais de mierda con mujeras de mierda

y luego el hombre de bien sangrado a impuestos y encima ciudadano de cuarta o quinta, hijos de puta


----------



## Talosgüevos (19 Dic 2022)

Amante Lesbiano dijo:


> El problema real de fondo es que hoy día ya nadie se aguanta y hay un exceso de cuernos. Así que id tomando calcio en abundancia...



Exacto, muchos cuernos sobre todo de las zorras que no tienen miramientos ni reparos en cornear al macho, es que lo hacen delante de sus amistades, en el gin, yoga… no les importa que se sepa, muchas veces pienso en un caso famosete como el de Miki Nadal donde ella se follaba a pelito a su entrenador, es que hasta subía fotos y vídeos a sus redes restregándose como una zorra haciendo gimnasia con el . No hay que llegar tan lejos, en cuanto quiere hacer gimnasia SE MANDA A LA MIERDA


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## César Borgia (19 Dic 2022)

Las rusas se divorcian de los rusos para casarse con los españoles , o como va eso?


----------



## crash2012 (19 Dic 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Como siempre, se desprende que en este foro, al igual que en la sociedad, la subnormalidad campa a sus anchas.
> 
> "GÑE, yo dejo a la bigotuda española y me voy a Gusssia, que allí hay chortinas por doquier y con valores tradicionales"





Que viviranc onmigo a pachas y me querrá por la belleza de mi polla


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Dic 2022)

Maedhros dijo:


> This, la cantidad de cuarentonas que hay en tinder buscando rabo joven porque se acaban de separar y llevaban 20 años aguantando al mismo es de traca.
> 
> Los que decís que en vuestro entorno veis a poca gente divorciada igual es porque no tenéis la edad adecuada. Evidentemente en un colegio no va a haber muchos hijos de divorciados, pero en un instituto la cosa cambia.
> 
> ...



Pues yo, aunque pueda parecer equidistante, no veo ni una cosa, ni la otra. Ni veo en mi entorno un 70-80% de divorcios, pero tampoco veo que sean 1 de cada 10. Veo unos 3 o 4 divorcios de cada 10 parejas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> 15 años, vamos lo que se tarda en criar una camada de humanos y que lleguen ya a la adolescencia....15 años
> 
> @ATARAXIO quizas quiera comentar algo al respecto...¿tienen los matrimonios humanos fecha de caducidad biologica?




El numero de divorcios en España, es infinitamente mayor que el que sale en las estadísticas.
Lo que hay que contar es el número de parejas que se tienen el largo de su vida que corresponde al número de divorcios.

Nadie quería una mujer que fue de otro, a no ser que fuese una viuda rica.

Incluso en las tribus africanas que viven en la casa de piedra y que son un reflejo de cómo vivió la humanidad, las parejas se inician en la adolescencia por grupos de edad y es tabú saltarse el turno.

Si una joven se casa con un viejo quedará viuda pronto, y se encontraría con cuatro hijos y sin un hombre que la ayudase a mantenerlos.

Ningún Joven se casaría con una vieja con cuatro hijos pudiendo elegir a una adolescente virgen que se adaptase a él.

Lo que está pasando en España es la imitación del estilo de vida de los gays, qué es sexo promiscuo y estéril. Un ataque de Ingeniería Social diseñado laboratorios enemigos. Allí donde todo lo que se financia y promueve en españa es delito o pecado.

La enorme cantidad de parejas sexuales que tienen los gays a los largo de su juventud y cuya única finalidad es la concupiscencia, los aboca finalmente a una terrible soledad la mayor parte de su vida, cuando ya no son atractivos después de las cuarenta, ni tienen dinero por pasarse su vida buscando ligues en vez de consolidar un patrimonio y una familia


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Una de las estrategias de los de arriba para derroir el alma humana, es que no tenga ningun tipo de proyecto a largo plazo, y qué mayor proyecto a largo plazo, que tener una familia sana.
> 
> Kosovo, Macedonia e Irlanda tienen ratios bajisimos. ¿Alguien tiene alguna teoria?



La destrucción de la familia es un plan únicamente para la población de europa.

La enorme explosión demográfica en el planeta, que parece imparable, corresponde lógicamente a cualquier otro sitio.

Ya somos ocho mil millones de habitantes, la inmensa mayoría no blancos de origen cristiano. Es solo cuestión de una generación de que ocupen el espacio en el mundo que correspondería a los hijos que no tienen los españoles.

Dicho de otra manera, los millones de niños españoles asesinados en el vientre de sus madres alienadas por Zapatero y el resto de criminales y sicarios, son reemplazados por extranjeros.


----------



## Fenris (19 Dic 2022)

En mi entorno esa cifra no se corresponde. Los divorcios y separaciones son una rareza.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (19 Dic 2022)

¿De dónde os creéis que vienen vuestras rusas "virginales"?


----------



## Jackblack (19 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Mis cojones son datos,
> Ya no podemos saber que son datos y que no.
> Porque nos manipulan nos mienten tanto y cambian las formas de contar de todo que ya no podemos saber que es verdad.
> Nos mienten con la intención de que veas cosas como normales, para mover la ventana de overton, y nunca sabes el verdadero porque.
> ...



Exacto, es como lo de la población mundial, el paro, el covid, etc.
No t puedes fiar ni de los datos más básicos xq esta todo manipulado.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (19 Dic 2022)

Maedhros dijo:


> This, la cantidad de cuarentonas que hay en tinder buscando rabo joven porque se acaban de separar y llevaban 20 años aguantando al mismo es de traca.



De eso no tengo ni idea, pero de que más de la mitad (por no decir el 70%) de las profesoras cuarentonas están separadas y van más salidas que un botijo, te lo recontramegaafirmo. Así que si eso pasa ahí, seguro que en Tinder y discos de derroición, más aún. Más adelante os cuento algo que váis a flipar...



Maedhros dijo:


> Los que decís que en vuestro entorno veis a poca gente divorciada igual es porque no tenéis la edad adecuada. *Evidentemente en un colegio no va a haber muchos hijos de divorciados, pero en un instituto la cosa cambia.*



Usted sabe perfectamente de lo que habla. A mi me da muchísima pena ver a chavales de 12 a 18 normalizando que sus padres estén separados. Ir preguntando uno tras otro y que los únicos que están juntos sean padres musulmanes es un fracaso como sociedad. Te prometo que es una epidemia y que cuando digo que está sobre el 70% no exagero ni un poco, es literal.

Y te cuento con lo que vas a flipar..., por cosas de la vida, tengo contacto con gente de un gimnasio DiR en Barcelona, en zona alta, barrio Sarrià - Sant Gervasi que es de lo más pijo de la ciudad. Total, que van un montón de ricachonas enjoyadas de oro hasta arriba, cuarentonas a hacer el paripé (hacer el paripé = ir a clases de cardio con el entrenador buenorro = posición + físico = hacen palmas). Lo mejor viene ahora..., hay un disco-bar por la zona donde todos esos putones van en la noche coincidiendo con los entrenadores personales del DiR. Allí, con pago de por medio, y algún regalito extra a los tíos, se los "ligan", y las empotran con ganas (prostitución masculina encubierta).

Así que sí, encaja perfectamente con todo lo que tú has dicho.


----------



## OxHxKx (19 Dic 2022)

Ahora que lo presenten por sexos, que sexo inicia el divorcio ?

Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El numero de divorcios en España, es infinitamente mayor que el que sale en las estadísticas.
> Lo que hay que contar es el número de parejas que se tienen el largo de su vida que corresponde al número de divorcios.
> 
> Nadie quería una mujer que fue de otro, a no ser que fuese una viuda rica.
> ...



La alarmante e imparable explosión demográfica en el planeta corresponde a los no blancos ( antes llamados cristianos y ahora feministas ) que ya somos una irrelevante minoría a punto de ser reemplazada.


El feminismo es una ideología satánica. Una secta destructiva y castradora cuya razón de ser es emascular a los hombres y convertir a las mujeres europeas en eunucos. 


Elon Musk tiene 10 hijos ¿ por qué sorprende y alarma esa cantidad si es normal en África incluso en las aldeas más pobres ? 
Mi abuelo tuvo 10 hijos y era un simple granjero .

¿ por qué se ha aceptado como norma que los occidentales tengan uno o ningún hijo y que el aborto sea una opción anticonceptiva ? 









Elon Musk, sus 10 hijos y una vida familiar muy intensa


Los hijos de Elon Musk son clave para conocer al multimillonario. Puede estar ocupado rigiendo empresas, pero tiene muchos hijos que cuidar.




www.neo2.com


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (19 Dic 2022)

Las ideas y las disposiciones de carácter (que tienen su sustrato genético) de las personas que se divorcian o que directamente no se casan, en tanto afecten a la natalidad, están destinadas a la extinción.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (19 Dic 2022)

OxHxKx dijo:


> Ahora que lo presenten por sexos, que sexo inicia el divorcio ?
> 
> Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk



La mujer en un 80% de las causas de separación es la que inicia el proceso.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (19 Dic 2022)

crash2012 dijo:


> Que viviranc onmigo a pachas y me querrá por la belleza de mi polla



La Bigo españorda vive contigo a pachas y te quiere por la belleza de tu polla. Y también te va a cocinar, dejar la casa como una patena, vas a follar con ella a diario, tiene 20 añitos, va a tener valores cristianos, te va a tratar con respeto y jamás de la vida va a iniciar ningún proceso de divorcio contigo a pesar de que en España el porcentaje de divorcios esté en un 72% y la ñorda inicia el proceso de separación en un 80% de las veces.

A comer mierda, macho


----------



## ciberobrero (19 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Una de las estrategias de los de arriba para derroir el alma humana, es que no tenga ningun tipo de proyecto a largo plazo, y qué mayor proyecto a largo plazo, que tener una familia sana.
> 
> Kosovo, Macedonia e Irlanda tienen ratios bajisimos. ¿Alguien tiene alguna teoria?




En caso de los balcanes seguramente se casen allí y se divircien en UK o Alemania

Lo horroroso es Rusia o Ucrania no?


----------



## Josemiguel3 (19 Dic 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Como siempre, se desprende que en este foro, al igual que en la sociedad, la subnormalidad campa a sus anchas.
> 
> "GÑE, yo dejo a la bigotuda española y me voy a Gusssia, que allí hay chortinas por doquier y con valores tradicionales"



Gñe, lo inteliJenteh es casarse con una bigo ñorda de 42 años, divorciada, feminista, atea, con 2 hijos y 43 ex's


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (20 Dic 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Lo mejor viene ahora..., hay un disco-bar por la zona donde todos esos putones van en la noche coincidiendo con los entrenadores personales del DiR. Allí, con pago de por medio, y algún regalito extra a los tíos, se los "ligan", y las empotran con ganas (prostitución masculina encubierta).



Eso lo hacen las quiero-y-no-puedo, las que saben se van a Cuba (o a Senegal si hablan francés) donde no las conoce nadie.



Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Gñe, lo inteliJenteh es casarse con una bigo ñorda de 42 años, divorciada, feminista, atea, con 2 hijos y 43 ex's



...pero al menos tienen posibles, sea un trabajo, sea una pensión de sus 43 ex o sea dinero de su familia y no son muertas de hambre como las panchitas o las rusas que vienen a que les saquen de un agujero del tercer mundo. Esas le dan cien mil vueltas a cualquiera de aquí, el hambre espabila.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (21 Dic 2022)

Dolores Fuertes dijo:


> Eso lo hacen las quiero-y-no-puedo, las que saben se van a Cuba (o a Senegal si hablan francés) donde no las conoce nadie.



¿Y quién no te dice que hagan ambas cosas? Por hipergamia se cepillan al entrenador del gym y de vacaciones a Cuba o Senegal. No lo veo para nada incompatible.



Dolores Fuertes dijo:


> ...pero al menos tienen posibles, sea un trabajo, sea una pensión de sus 43 ex o sea dinero de su familia y no son muertas de hambre como las panchitas o las rusas que vienen a que les saquen de un agujero del tercer mundo. Esas le dan cien mil vueltas a cualquiera de aquí, el hambre espabila.



Los "posibles" tienen cero atractivo en una mujer. Que a un hombre le atraiga eso en una mujer es señal de estrógenos a máximos niveles y poca masculinidad real.

Lo que dices de "panchas" y rusas, difiero. No he conocido a pocas con estudios superiores y de familia bien, tanto eslavas como "panchas". Coño, una buena amiga colombiana ha hecho el doctorado aquí en España y está currando en empresa de lo suyo, y no poco, además era carrera técnica dura de cojones. 

No te niego que algunas sean así, más las que están ya en España, que aparte de que van a lo que van (a engañar a algún nacional), están contaminadas por el feminismo. Pero por eso a una extranjera hay que conocerla en su ambiente y cultura, sea en Madagascar, Egipto, Japón o Colombia, me la pela grandemente. Ahí sí puedes escoger con cabeza y no actuar como un retrasado mental

Si quieres calidad, toca viajar. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (21 Dic 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Los "posibles" tienen cero atractivo en una mujer. Que a un hombre le atraiga eso en una mujer es señal de estrógenos a máximos niveles y poca masculinidad real.
> (...)
> Si quieres calidad, toca viajar. Es lo que hay.



No os lo penséis dos veces, Europa del este e Iberoamérica están llenas de supermodelos que esperan pacientemente la llegada de su príncipe azul porque allí no hay nada para ellas. Y tampoco hay ciudadanos de países ricos como Estados Unidos, Australia, Alemania... buscando exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (21 Dic 2022)

Dolores Fuertes dijo:


> No os lo penséis dos veces, Europa del este e Iberoamérica están llenas de supermodelos que esperan pacientemente la llegada de su príncipe azul porque allí no hay nada para ellas. Y tampoco hay ciudadanos de países ricos como Estados Unidos, Australia, Alemania... buscando exactamente lo mismo.



Hombre, ya sé que estás siendo totalmente irónico en tu comentario, pero déjame decirte que a muchos en Burbuja os pueden los clichés.

Clichés que después, obviamente, no se corresponden con la realidad. Pero como este tipo de comentarios se hacen desde el salón de casa rascándose la barriga y sin haber salido a vivir experiencias en otros países, el valor de los mismos es bastante pobre.

Yo ignoro a qué es debido (en realidad puedo hacerme una cierta idea), pero en mi experiencia y en lo que veo a mi alrededor, huimos de esos clichés que sueltas alegremente con ironía y vivimos la vida en otros términos.

Simplemente la vivimos, de ahí que lo que dices esté lleno de errores, pues, todo el que realmente vive, sonríe socarronamente al leer lo que has escrito, como cuando uno escucha a un niño decir una bobada sin sentido.


----------



## bladu (22 Dic 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Eso son solo divorcios, ahora hay que sumar separaciones y nulidades, el porcentaje está por encima del 70%, y cada vez va a peor.



Cual es la diferencia entre divorcio y separación?


----------



## JDD (22 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Cada vez que veo información sobre los divorcios en España, alucino y no sé si la información es mentira o si vivo una anécdota bastante increíble.
> 
> En mi alrededor la mayoría de la gente no se divorcia y son los menos casos los que si lo hacen.



El mundo de alrededor de uno no tiene por que ser representativo pero la verdad es que me has hecho contar a todos mis amigos de toda la vida y de los nueve no hay ni uno separado.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Dic 2022)

Según el mapa Rusia y Ucrania no serían esas reservas mundiales de la moral de la rasa blanquisa que nos quieren vender algunos (divorcismo, abortismo, alcoholismo, suicidio...)


----------



## Talosgüevos (22 Dic 2022)

No es Tinder ni mierdas, TDS PTS y como ahora las leyes las protegen toca tragar, lo mejor es ABANDONARLAS SIN AVISAR.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (25 Dic 2022)

edefakiel dijo:


> Me sorprende que no veais divorcios. Fácilmente el 90% de los matrimonios que conozco se han roto.



Y de ese 90% el 90% se rompe porqie ella quiere ser puta y saltar de polla en polla.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (25 Dic 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Cual es la diferencia entre divorcio y separación?



Divorcio es ruptura total aunque el sigue manteniendo a la zorra y a las larvas, encima ella se lo folla aunque tenga órdenes de alejamiento para sacarle algún extra , si él no traga lo viogeniza otra vez. Separación es cuando la zorra te dice ME VAN A FOLLAR CHORTINOS DEL GIM, YOGA Y SALSA que tú me pagas así que ya sabes que llegaré a casa con olor y sabor a Lefa, espero que tengas la cena hecha para mi, los niños lavados y acostados y que seas buen calzonazos y me sorbas la lefa del coño antes de que me de sueño . Si no aceptas es una separación hasta que te caiga la VIOGEN que pasa a ser divorcio.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------

